# Ultratherm heatmat reviews?



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Has anyone used the ultratherm heatmats? Are they safe to use? Looking at getting some but can't find any reviews for them. I'm a little bit concerned that they may not provide enough heating in the winter because it does get cold in my room. And why are they so cheap? :lol2:


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd be interested as well.

Have a bump Silvershark 

Bonny Scotland, rather like Wet Wales, always freezing int he winter, even the penguins shiver here


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

Silvershark said:


> Has anyone used the ultratherm heatmats? Are they safe to use? Looking at getting some but can't find any reviews for them. I'm a little bit concerned that they may not provide enough heating in the winter because it does get cold in my room. And why are they so cheap? :lol2:


 
welll ive bought loads of e bay ...i can only presume there from the same person kingdom??? ive had no probs there great ....service is brill to: victory:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

I have several 7w (6x11") that came with my rescued royal. They've been sitting in the garage for a couple of years but I've been trying them out over the past week in the hatchling rack before the little squigglies arrive. Seem fine - before the stat was set properly I had no problems overheating the tubs!!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

one of my mats is an ultratherm, i've had no problems with it


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

No probs here either, work a treat.......: victory:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Haven't heard of any problems with them and I would assume if used with a mat stat they are perfectly safe... although I personally use Microclimate


----------

